# 100 صورة ردود مسيحية بالجليتر روعة لمنتدى الكنيسة



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

حصريآ وعلى منتديات الكنيسة فقط

 انتهينا من تصميم و عرض 100 صورة

انشاء الله ينالوا جميع الازواق و تعجبكم الفكرة

واللي يحب ينقلهم لمنتدى تاني

رجاء محبة يذكر المصدر ( منتديات الكنيسة )

وعلى إبن الطاعة تحل البركة

أذكرونا في صلواتكم

سلام ونعمة 
​


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2008)

يا رووووومى يا جاااااااااااااااااااااامد بجد حلوين اوى تسلم ايدك يا قمر ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> يا رووووومى يا جاااااااااااااااااااااامد بجد حلوين اوى تسلم ايدك يا قمر ​


 الله يسلمك رتوتي يا عسل :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## aymanfree (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا ليكى يا فرااااااااااشة على الصور الجميلة وربنااااا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتتتتتتتتتتتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

aymanfree قال:


> شكراااااااااا ليكى يا فرااااااااااشة على الصور الجميلة وربنااااا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتتتتتتتتتتتك


 ربنا يخليك ميرسي جدا جدا ليك​


----------



## SALVATION (6 نوفمبر 2008)

_روعة يا فراشة 
تسلم ايدك




​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعة يا فراشة ​_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _
> ...


 
ميرسي خاااااالص خاااااااالص يا توني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2008)

فى قمه الرووووووووووعه يا فراشه 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىى جدا على التصميمات الرائعه دى 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فى قمه الرووووووووووعه يا فراشه
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىى جدا على التصميمات الرائعه دى
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 ميرسي خالص يا مان على الرد الجميل دا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الصليب عليكى يا فرووووووووشة ياعسل ايه الجمال ده بس اسمحيلى هاخد صورة امى العدرا احطها صورة شخصية بعد اذنك ياجمييييل ربنا يخليكى وتلمعى المنتدى بالجليتر ده وتنوريه دايما بوجودك​*


----------



## ارووجة (6 نوفمبر 2008)

واااااااااااو تحفةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة كلهم
يسلمو دياااااااتك الحلوين
ربنا يباااااااارك حياتك يابطلة


----------



## vetaa (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله ينور يا فراشه*
*حلوووووووين جدا*
*ومبروك بقى انك خلصتيهم*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بسم الصليب عليكى يا فرووووووووشة ياعسل ايه الجمال ده بس اسمحيلى هاخد صورة امى العدرا احطها صورة شخصية بعد اذنك ياجمييييل ربنا يخليكى وتلمعى المنتدى بالجليتر ده وتنوريه دايما بوجودك​*


 حبيبتي انتي تاخدي كل اللي يعجبك من غير ماتقوليلي

ميرسي حبيبتي على ردك العسل و الجميل دا

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> واااااااااااو تحفةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة كلهم
> يسلمو دياااااااتك الحلوين
> ربنا يباااااااارك حياتك يابطلة



الله يسلمك يا احلى اروجة 

فنانتنا الصغيورة العسل

و يباركك حبيبتي

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *الله ينور يا فراشه*
> *حلوووووووين جدا*
> *ومبروك بقى انك خلصتيهم*


 الله ينور عليك يا فيفو

الله يبارك فيكي البركة في مساعداتكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## كارلوس جون (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايه الجمال والحلاوة دي يافراشه
بجد تحفه انا محتارة كلهم احلي من بعض
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

كارلوس جون قال:


> *ايه الجمال والحلاوة دي يافراشه​*
> *بجد تحفه انا محتارة كلهم احلي من بعض*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 ميرسي جدا جدا لردك الجميل يا كارلوس

نورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## tena_tntn (6 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوين اوي 
ميرسى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوين اوي
> ميرسى


 ميرسي يا تينا يا بنت المسيح 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## صوت الرب (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*كل الصور رائعة جدا ...
يستحق هذا الموضوع التثبيت 
الرب يباركك عزيزتي فراشة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *كل الصور رائعة جدا ...*
> *يستحق هذا الموضوع التثبيت *
> *الرب يباركك عزيزتي فراشة*


 
الف الف شكر لردك الرائع و المشجع

ربنا يعوضك كل خير

نورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 نوفمبر 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو يا فراشه جامدين جدا 
تسلم ايدك بجد وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو يا فراشه جامدين جدا ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك بجد وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى​


 
ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي

انتي لسا مختيش العضوية المباركة

انا هاقول لروك افكرة بيكي​


----------



## ana-semon (6 نوفمبر 2008)

تحفة اوي الصور دي يا فراشة ميرسيييييييييييييييي اوييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ana-semon قال:


> تحفة اوي الصور دي يا فراشة ميرسيييييييييييييييي اوييييييييييييييييييي


 العفو اويييييييييييييييي

ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا سيمون على الرد :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## Gondy maghol (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا رب ايه الصور الحلوة دي
بأسم الصليب عليك 
الواحد محتار يختار ايه
موضوع يستحق التثبيت*​


----------



## جيلان (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*تحفة يا بت تسلم ايدك يا قمر*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (6 نوفمبر 2008)

صور اكيييييييد جميلة جدا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

gondy maghol قال:


> *يا رب ايه الصور الحلوة دي*
> 
> _*بأسم الصليب عليك *_
> _*الواحد محتار يختار ايه*_
> ...


 بحب قوي كلمة يارب 

بجد رد مميز و جميل قوي

الف شكر علية

وبجد سعدت بردك ونورت الموضوع

ويارب بقى يثبتوة

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *تحفة يا بت تسلم ايدك يا قمر*


 ميرسي يا جي جي  :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> صور اكيييييييد جميلة جدا


 
ربنا يخليك ميرسي للرد الجميل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## K A T Y (7 نوفمبر 2008)

_*تسلم ايدك يا جامد *_

_*حلوين يا فوشي *_

_*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك*_​


----------



## سان جورج (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الى فراشة .. بنت الملك
حقيقى عمل رائع وممتاز وتعب عملك لن ينسى ابدا 
شكرا على تعب محبتك وعلى المجهود المبذول
 ولى سؤال هل اجد شئ ممكن اضعة مقدمة لعمل بالبوربوينت عن اوبريت سفر الخروج ؟حيث سنقوم بعرضةبالكنيسة على رأس السنه ... ولكى جزيل الشكر .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

K A T Y قال:


> _*تسلم ايدك يا جامد *_​
> 
> _*حلوين يا فوشي *_​
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك*_​


 ميرسي يا كتكوتة حبيبتي :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

سان جورج قال:


> الى فراشة .. بنت الملك
> حقيقى عمل رائع وممتاز وتعب عملك لن ينسى ابدا
> شكرا على تعب محبتك وعلى المجهود المبذول
> ولى سؤال هل اجد شئ ممكن اضعة مقدمة لعمل بالبوربوينت عن اوبريت سفر الخروج ؟حيث سنقوم بعرضةبالكنيسة على رأس السنه ... ولكى جزيل الشكر .


 ميرسي يسا جورج لتعليقك على التصميمات

ربنا يبارك حياتك

بالنسبة لسؤالك لو عايز تصميم معين

 ممكن تقولي علية وانا اعملهولك

انا بصراحة ماليش كتير في الباور بوينت

 بس هو هل بيقبل صور متحركة ؟

وانا ممكن اعملك صورة متحركة او ثابتة لو حبيت

او لو عجبتك اي تصميم من الموضوع دا

 او من اي تصميماتي اللي في فهرس التصاميم اللي في توقيعي

 اتفضل خدة طبعا بكا سرور

وانا في انتظار الرد علشان اعملك اللي عايزة 



​


----------



## mero_engel (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله عليكي يا فراااااشتي *
*بجد تحفه *
*ربنا يخليكي للامه العربيه *
*هههههههههه*

*




*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *الله عليكي يا فراااااشتي *
> 
> *بجد تحفه *
> *ربنا يخليكي للامه العربيه *
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا ميرو 

بس يخليني للامة العربية و الامريكية و النبي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## sosana (7 نوفمبر 2008)

حلووووين جدا
تسلم ايدك يا فروشة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا سوسنا حبيبتي 

كلك زووووق

ونورتي الموضوع​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور روووووووووووووووعة يا فراشة تسلم ايديكي وربنا يباركك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليكي يا الملكة العراقية​ 
ميرسي على ردك الجميل​ 
و نورتي منتدى الكنيسة​ 
واهلا بأهل العراق الغاليين​


----------



## مس لارا (7 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*روعة يا مرمر 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مس لارا قال:


>


 ميرسي يا لارا على الصورة 

هى صحيح مش باينة بس اكيد جميلة زيك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *روعة يا مرمر​*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


 ميرسي حبيبتي رجعا ليسوع

كلك زوق يا سكر

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فادية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااو *
*وييييييييييييييييو *
*وووووووووووووووووووو *
*يا  عسل يا فوشي  ايه  كل  دا  يا بت  *
*بجد بجد  تسلم ايديك *
*شغل   جباااااار*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااو *
> 
> *وييييييييييييييييو *
> *وووووووووووووووووووو *
> ...


 اية الصفافير و التشجيعات دي يا فوفو انا مش اد كدة

هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا سكراية على الرد الجميل دا

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## Aksios (10 نوفمبر 2008)

هو انتى اللى عامله الحاجات دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> هو انتى اللى عامله الحاجات دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> 
> 
> :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:​


 ايوووووووووون انااااااااااااا

هههههههههه​


----------



## Aksios (10 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ايوووووووووون انااااااااااااا
> 
> هههههههههه​



انا جالى حول استرالى مستورد لما شوفت الصور دى

:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:

رائعين جدا جدا جدا
منتظرين المذيد و للامام دائما​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> انا جالى حول استرالى مستورد لما شوفت الصور دى​
> 
> :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:​
> رائعين جدا جدا جدا
> ...


 هههههههههههههههههههه

اية دا اللي هو شكلة اية :11azy:

هههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك ميرسي

بأذن يسوع هانزل حاجة جديدة قريب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## مورا مارون (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايه لبنت الي زي العسل الي عندنا في المنتدى يا جماعة*​ 
*جامدة جامدة جامدة*​ 
*ميرسي يا قمر ربنا يعوض تعبك يا اجمل فراشة*


*وهي انا ببخرلك عشان الحسد*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يحميكي*
*:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> *ايه لبنت الي زي العسل الي عندنا في المنتدى يا جماعة*​
> 
> *جامدة جامدة جامدة*​
> *ميرسي يا قمر ربنا يعوض تعبك يا اجمل فراشة*​
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههه عسل يا مورا

انا خلاص هاديكي الجنسية المصرية

بتتكلمي مصري احسن مني 

ههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا سكرة على الرد الحلوووووووووووو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## jacoob (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*روووووووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 نوفمبر 2008)

jacoob قال:


> *روووووووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*


 مشكوووووووووووور​


----------



## شيرينوووو (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد حلوه جدا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شيرينوووو قال:


> بجد حلوه جدا


 ميرسي جدا شيرينو 

نورتي الموضوع



​


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

نظرت اليها واسهبت عيوني اعجابا بمنظرها يالروعتها وابداع تصميمها كانهاحديقه وفيها روعة الورورتفوح منها


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

نجاح كاظم عبد قال:


> نظرت اليها واسهبت عيوني اعجابا بمنظرها يالروعتها وابداع تصميمها كانهاحديقه وفيها روعة الورورتفوح منها


 اية الكلام الجميل دا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ميرسي خالص خالص ليك / ليكي



​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 نوفمبر 2008)

واااااو نااايس 
جميلة جدا بصراحة 
مرسي يافراشة 


​


----------



## bahaa_06 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

محبة الله وسلامه يكون معاك يافراشة مسيحية 
اشكرك على هذا الانتاج الرائع من التصميمات 
انتاج رائع ومبذول فيه مجهود جبار
اتمنى التوفيق والمزيد
لو سمحتى ممكن تقولى لى اسم البرنامج اللى عملتى بيه هذه التصميمات والاقيه فين؟؟؟
ابقى شاكر جداً
بهاء


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> محبة الله وسلامه يكون معاك يافراشة مسيحية
> اشكرك على هذا الانتاج الرائع من التصميمات
> انتاج رائع ومبذول فيه مجهود جبار
> اتمنى التوفيق والمزيد
> ...


 
سلام ونعمة الرب معك يا بهاء

الف شكر على تعليقك وردك الرائعين المشجعين لي

ودول عملتهم ببرنامج الفوتوشوب و البرنامج الملحق بية الامج ريدي اصدار 7

في اصدارات احدث بس انا بحب اشتغل على دا و انزلة انا اشكال الشاب و الجليترات على زوقي الشخصي دا غير ان استخدامة اسهل و اغلب الدروس اللي نازلة في النت على الاصدار السابع فمش هتلاقي اي مشاكل اثناء التعليم و الاستخدام والتصميمات عامة

انتظر مني رسالة خاصة ارسلك فيها البرنامج كامل مع ملحقاتة ودروسة

هبعتهالك برسالة خاصة لانة ممنوع وضع لينكات لبرامج والكاركات و السيريال نمبر في المنتدى 

وننتظر تصميماتك الجميلة بإذن يسوع


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

​*اشكرك​​
اشكرك اشكرك
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك​​
اشكرك اشكرك​​
اشكرك​*​​بهاء​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *اشكرك*
> *اشكرك اشكرك*
> *اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك*
> *اشكرك اشكرك*
> *اشكرك*​بهاء​


 
العفووووووووووووووو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن لو مايضيقش حضرتك اضيفك على ماسنجر الياهو لنتبادل الحديث حول اساليب الفوتو شوب على فكرة انا بعمل بيه شغل كثير وعندى الاصدار 9 me  بس طبعا موصلتش لبراعتك انا حابب نبقى اصحاب خالص اتمنى ان يكون ده شعورك.
 الid بتاعى فى الياهو هو bahaa_kamel طبعا لو انت ضفتنى انا هاعرف واضيفك بالتالى اتمنى ان ده ميكونش تقاله منى وان لم ترغب فيكفينى رسائلك الرقيقة. فانا لااطمع فى اكثر من ان يكون لى صديق / صديقه مثل حضرتك ..
وان قررت تعمل معى شات هكون سعيد جدا وصدقنى لن تندم فى يوم على مصادقتى بمشيئه يسوع 
بهاء


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> ممكن لو مايضيقش حضرتك اضيفك على ماسنجر الياهو لنتبادل الحديث حول اساليب الفوتو شوب على فكرة انا بعمل بيه شغل كثير وعندى الاصدار 9 me بس طبعا موصلتش لبراعتك انا حابب نبقى اصحاب خالص اتمنى ان يكون ده شعورك.
> الid بتاعى فى الياهو هو bahaa_kamel طبعا لو انت ضفتنى انا هاعرف واضيفك بالتالى اتمنى ان ده ميكونش تقاله منى وان لم ترغب فيكفينى رسائلك الرقيقة. فانا لااطمع فى اكثر من ان يكون لى صديق / صديقه مثل حضرتك ..
> وان قررت تعمل معى شات هكون سعيد جدا وصدقنى لن تندم فى يوم على مصادقتى بمشيئه يسوع
> بهاء


 المشكلة ان انا نفسي ما بحبش الياهو ولا الماسنجر

كل اللي ضيفاهم عندي اغلبهم من المشرفين يقولولك مش بتدخل

لو حد عازني في حاجة ضروري او استشارة

يبعتلي رسالة خاصة يقولي ادخلي

ههههههههههههههههههه

معلش يمكن انا غريبة في الموضوع دا

بس كمان لان وقتي او جلوسي على الجهاز مش كتير

بص لو عوزت اي حاجة او طريقة تصميم حاجة واقفة معاك

ابعتلي على الخاص و تأكد تماما اني لو اقدر اساعدك

مش هتأخر لحظة واحدة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا متشكر جدا لاهتمامك بالرد *
*واتمنى ان نكون اصدقاء *
*ولا تنسينى فى صلواتك*
*وربنا يوفق خطواتك لما يتفق ومجد اسمه القدوس *
*وسامحينى اذا كنت متطفل وطلبت شئ فوق المألوف *
*اشكر محبتك *
*اشكر محبتك اشكر محبتك اشكر محبتك *
*اشكر محبتك  اشكر محبتك  اشكر محبتك  اشكر محبتك  اشكر محبتك *
*اشكر محبتك  اشكر محبتك  اشكر محبتك  *
*اشكر محبتك  اشكر محبتك *
*اشكر محبتك *
*اشكر محبتك* ​*بهاء*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *انا متشكر جدا لاهتمامك بالرد *
> *واتمنى ان نكون اصدقاء *
> *ولا تنسينى فى صلواتك*
> *وربنا يوفق خطواتك لما يتفق ومجد اسمه القدوس *
> ...


 ميرسي جدا يا بهاء لزوقك

و انا اللي بعتذر بجد سامحني​


----------



## ظريف صبحي معوض (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود جميل ومبارك الرب يبارككم " ظريف صبحي "


----------



## ظريف صبحي معوض (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً "ظريف"


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور ظريف على الرد



​


----------



## vemy (16 نوفمبر 2008)

يا حلاوتك وانت ملعلع فى السما يا نجم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا فيرو​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رووووووووووعة بجد يا فراشة 

فنااااااااانة من يومك 

انا أخدتهم كلهم علشان يفكرونى بيكى ههه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

خمسة جنية بقى 

ههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا قمررر​


----------



## الامير الحزين (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود  رائع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور الامير الحزين​


----------



## botros_22 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

gewly

مشكوووووووووووووووور​


----------



## +pepo+ (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مرســــــــــــــــــــــــى اوى دول تحفه
بعد كده يمسكونا الثار هههههههههههههههههه مرسى اوى بجد حلوين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي خالص يا بيبو نورت الموضوع​


----------



## ماريا بنت الملك (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جميله قوووووووووووووووووووى تسلم ايديكى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا ماريان حبيبتي​


----------



## +pepo+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي خالص يا بيبو نورت الموضوع​




بنورك ياباشا انا برطو اقطر مردش عليك ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يافراشة تسلم ايديكى والمسيح يرعاكى ويبارك خدمتك*


----------



## samy adl (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الله مايحرمناش منك  ومن اعمالك ويعطيكى طول العمر ويعمل من خلالك 






وانا من مده طويله لم اشاهد ردودك وكلامك الجميل فى مواضيعى وموضوع جميل بجد




​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

+pepo+ قال:


> بنورك ياباشا انا برطو اقطر مردش عليك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل قال:


> *صور رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يافراشة تسلم ايديكى والمسيح يرعاكى ويبارك خدمتك*


 ميرسي خالص يا مسعد كلك زوق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

samy adl قال:


> ​
> الله مايحرمناش منك ومن اعمالك ويعطيكى طول العمر ويعمل من خلالك ​
> 
> 
> ...


 بجد الف شكر على ردك الجميل

وسامحني على تقصيري في متابعة مواضيعك

انشاء الله ارجع واشارك في كل المواضيع زي الاول





​


----------



## خلبوص (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الاكثر من رائع 
فراشه مسيحية 

الرب يبارك حياتك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك 

_______________________
فراشه مسيحيه انا عندى منتدى مسيحى
هل ممكن انا اطلب منك المساعدة فى تصميم بعض من الصور 
الجليتر للموقع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2008)

خلبوص قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الاكثر من رائع
> فراشه مسيحية
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> ...


 
ميرسي كتير على تعليقك الجميل اخي

بالتأكيد ممكن بدام منتدى مسيحي

قولي الطلبات و المواصفات 

وانشاء الله اعملك اللي عايزة و يارب يعجبوك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## مينا فوزى كامل (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك
بس انا اتخنات عشان الصور كتيرة وحلوة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## خلبوص (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخت فراشه مسيحية

اشكرك لاستجابتك الفورية 
وموافقتك على التعاون معى

المنتدى مسيحى ونشكر الرب

سوف ارسل اليكى رسالة فى الخاص 
تحتوى على مطلبى منك 
وأعتذر على ازعاجى لشخصك 

_____________

هل بأمكانى نقل بعض من تلك التصميمات الى المنتدى
لكى يستفاد منها باقى الاعضاء

شكرا فراشة مسيحية 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مينا فوزى كامل قال:


> ربنا يباركك
> بس انا اتخنات عشان الصور كتيرة وحلوة
> ههههههههههههههه


 هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا مينا على ردك الجميل

نورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

خلبوص قال:


> الاخت فراشه مسيحية
> 
> اشكرك لاستجابتك الفورية
> وموافقتك على التعاون معى
> ...


 
ميرسي كلك زوق وانا في انتظار رسالتك الخاصة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




واتفضل طبعا وليا الشرف في نقلهم لمنتداك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## moharb (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

moharb قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يباركك


 ويبارك حياتك اخي

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل



​


----------



## خلبوص (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخت فراشه مسيحيه 
_______________

حاولت ابعتلك رسالة خاصه عشان اقولك الطلب اللى انا محتاجه للمنتدى 
لكن معرفتش :smi411:

المنتدى اسمه بستان الكلام 
هو منتدى مسيحى 

مش عارف ازاى ابعتلك رسالة خاصه 
__________

استفسار
هل ممكن انى اعمل اعلان عن الموقع فى ساحة الاعلانات عن المواقع هنا فى المنتدى 
يا فراشه مسيحيه

انا عارف انى بتعبك معايه 

الرب يبارك حياتك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2008)

خلبوص قال:


> الاخت فراشه مسيحيه
> _______________
> 
> حاولت ابعتلك رسالة خاصه عشان اقولك الطلب اللى انا محتاجه للمنتدى
> ...


 
ايوة فعلآ افتكرت ان الرسائل الخاصة تتفعل عندك 

بعد عدد مشاركاتك تعدي ال 50 مشاركة

فهانت شارك معانا للعدد المحدد علشان تتفعل الخاصية

بالنسبة لسؤالك فممكن تعلن عن منتداك في القسم دا​ 
*دليل المواقع المسيحية* 

ومافيش تعب ولا حاجة انت نورتنا و نرحب بيك و بمنتداك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## خلبوص (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااا*

*فراشة مسيحية على تعب محبتك *

*وانا بتأسف على انى بتعبك معايه *

*الرب يبارك حياتك *
*ويعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد اجمل ردود بالجليتر شوفتها وربنا يبارك تعبك خير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2008)

خلبوص قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااا*
> 
> *فراشة مسيحية على تعب محبتك *
> 
> ...


 
لا ابدا مافيش تعب ولا حاجة​ 


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> بجد اجمل ردود بالجليتر شوفتها وربنا يبارك تعبك خير


 ميرسي جدا يا بيتر كلك زوق اخي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## سان جورج (12 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمه.. عزيزتى فراشه مسيحية اسف على التاخير فى الرد ... شكرا على اهتمامك  بالموضوع وبالنسبه للصور المتحركة ممكن تدخل البوربوينت بسهوله .. هل ممكن اطلب طلب ؟ اذا امكن سوف احتاج صور جميلة للعذراء مريم لاننى بقدم عرض فى الكنيسة ليلة عيد العذراء مريم .. لهذا سوف استعين بصورك لو سمحتى لى بهذا بعرضها فى كنيستنا وبالذات لان  كنيستنا اسمها عذراء الزيتون.... شكرا على محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2009)

سان جورج قال:


> سلام ونعمه.. عزيزتى فراشه مسيحية اسف على التاخير فى الرد ... شكرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع وبالنسبه للصور المتحركة ممكن تدخل البوربوينت بسهوله .. هل ممكن اطلب طلب ؟ اذا امكن سوف احتاج صور جميلة للعذراء مريم لاننى بقدم عرض فى الكنيسة ليلة عيد العذراء مريم .. لهذا سوف استعين بصورك لو سمحتى لى بهذا بعرضها فى كنيستنا وبالذات لان كنيستنا اسمها عذراء الزيتون.... شكرا على محبتك


 
طبعا اكيد اتفضل خد اي تصميم اي صورة تعجبك

دا انا بشكرك بجد على انك بتخليني اشارك معاك بالخدمة

​


----------



## amad_almalk (13 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور فراشه


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2009)

ميرسي على مرورك الحلو يا عماد​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 مايو 2009)

واااااو ايه الجمال ده 
بجد مجهود رايع 

رينا يرعاكي ويديمك لينا 



​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*الله يا فراشة*
*بجد فى منتهى الجمال والروعة *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير *
http://www.arabchurch.com/​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 مايو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> واااااو ايه الجمال ده
> 
> بجد مجهود رايع​
> رينا يرعاكي ويديمك لينا​


 



come with me قال:


> *الله يا فراشة*
> *بجد فى منتهى الجمال والروعة *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> *اتمنالك كل خير *​



 ربنا يخليكم ليا

بجد ميرسي جدا جدا ليكم​


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووعة يا فراشة

استاذة 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 مايو 2009)

ميرسي قوي قوي يا كليمو كلك زوق ​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا احلى هابي في الدنيا كلها​


----------



## سليمان داود (7 يونيو 2009)

الاخت المباركة ام كلثوم  اه انا اسف قصدى ام مكاريوس شكرا ليكى يا فنانة على هذا الفن الجميل  طبعا انا بامزح معاكى فى حكاية ام .......


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
بجد يافراشتي ياجميلة
تحفة جدا جدا جدا
ميرسي ليكي ياجميل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا سليمان  

ميرسي يامريومة يا سكرة ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2009)

*جااااااااااااااااااامديييييييين اخرررررررر حاجة يا قمر
تسلم اييييييييييديك يا قمرررررررررررررر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا روكا يا سكرة انتي​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

*جمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
بجد
حلوبن جداجدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بجد تسلم ايدك يا فروش
بجد روعة
رينا يباركك
مرسى يا قمر*


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_ 
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *جمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> بجد
> حلوبن جداجدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> بجد تسلم ايدك يا فروش
> ...


 



كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرسي على مروركم الجميل المشجع ​


----------



## dodo jojo (18 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حصريآ وعلى منتديات الكنيسة فقط
> 
> انتهينا من تصميم و عرض 100 صورة
> 
> ...



تحفه يا فراشه ربنا يساعدك دايمااا فى عمل الخير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا دودو ​


----------



## st-mary (22 يونيو 2009)

Wow 
 تحفة
 تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Nervana Saad (27 يونيو 2009)

اولا انا اهنئك على موهبتك 
ثانيا انا اسفة لانى اخذت صور كثيرة دون استاذان مسبق
ثالثا ياريت تعلمينا ازاى نعمل الصور والجليتر والحاجات الحلوة دى او على الاقل تقوليلنا اسم البرنامج المستخدم

نرفانا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2009)

st-mary قال:


> wow
> 
> تحفة
> 
> تسلم ايدك​




 ميرسي كتير يا ماري

نورتي الموضوع و نورتي المنتدى ​ 


nervana saad قال:


> اولا انا اهنئك على موهبتك
> ثانيا انا اسفة لانى اخذت صور كثيرة دون استاذان مسبق
> ثالثا ياريت تعلمينا ازاى نعمل الصور والجليتر والحاجات الحلوة دى او على الاقل تقوليلنا اسم البرنامج المستخدم
> 
> نرفانا


 
اهلا بيكي يا نيرفانا في منتدى الكنيسة نورتية حبيبتي 

بصي يا ستي دا برنامج اسمة الفوتوشوب و بينزل معاة الامدج ريدي اللي بيعمل حركة الجليتر

يعني اصمم الصورة بالفوتوشوب و احركها ببرنامج الامج ريدي

انشاء الله احاول انزل درس الجليتر​


----------



## Nervana Saad (30 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى كتير على ردك وذوقك على فكرة انا مكنتش متوقعة ان فى حد بيهتم بالردود دى 
وحتى لو قرائها انة يهتم انه يرد عليا 
انا عندى برنامج الفوتوشوب وانا من النهاردة هحاول اتلم علي
كنت عايزة اتعرف عليكى اكتر دراستك اية ومن كنيسة اية وعايشه فين (دة لو مكنش يضايق)
اما انا خريجة اداب قسم فلسفة 
ومن كنيسة الشهيد ابانوب بالغردقة وعايشه فى الغردقة

سلام يا قمر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 يونيو 2009)

Nervana Saad قال:


> ميرسى كتير على ردك وذوقك على فكرة انا مكنتش متوقعة ان فى حد بيهتم بالردود دى
> وحتى لو قرائها انة يهتم انه يرد عليا
> انا عندى برنامج الفوتوشوب وانا من النهاردة هحاول اتلم علي
> كنت عايزة اتعرف عليكى اكتر دراستك اية ومن كنيسة اية وعايشه فين (دة لو مكنش يضايق)
> ...


 ازاي لاء طبعا كلنا بنهتم بالردود و المواضيع 

وانا هابعتلك مواقع تعليمية سهلة وجميلة

ممكن تتعرفي عليا اكتر من هنا +++لقاء مع فراشة مسيحية +++

نورتي الموضوع ​


----------



## Nervana Saad (30 يونيو 2009)

واضح انك قاعدة دلوقتى قدام المنتدى لكن انا مش عارفة ازاى نتكلم بشكل مباشر مع بعض 
عموما ميرسى اوىاوىاوىاوى ليكى وانا مبسوطة انك من اسكندرية انا نزلة اسكندرية فى رمضان 
انا بحب اسكندرية اوى وبحب انزلها فى الصيف بالرغم من انى عايشة فى الغردقة
ياريت لو فى طريقة كلام مباشرة على المنتدى تقوليهالى او كلمينى على الماسينجر 

واضح انك عندك بيبى ربنا يخليهولك هو عندو اد اية

سلام يا قمر


----------



## POLA_V (9 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا فعلا فعلا جميلة جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sun1 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع تحفه
بجد يا فراشه انا نفسى 
اعرف اعمل الحاجات دى
​*


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ربنا يباركك


----------



## مينا سمير عادل (1 يناير 2010)

كلهم حلوين ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +febronia+ (4 يناير 2010)

بجد حلوين اوى تسلم ايدك


----------



## مسعد خليل (4 يناير 2010)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااااا شكراااااااااااااااااااا الرب يباركك


----------



## Mary Gergees (5 يناير 2010)

*حلوووووووووووووين اوووووووووووووى
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (28 فبراير 2010)

يارب سلام
حلوين قوي
الرب يبارك مجهودك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (7 مارس 2010)

حلوين جدا جدا
ميرسى ااااااااوى
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2010)

*شكرا 

لروعه الصور

وللمجهود الجميل
سلام الرب يسوع
​*


----------



## bant el mase7 (7 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع جدا


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2010)

ايه دي الجمال ده يافراشه 
انا بصراحه اول مره اشوفهم
ربنا يخليكي للمنتدي حبيبة قلبي
ده شئ اكثر من رائع


----------



## noraa (26 أبريل 2010)

بجد روعة ربنا بياركك وبيارك مكاريوس


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 أبريل 2010)

فراشه حبيبه قلبى بجد صور جميله جدا ميرسى ليكى وتسلم إيدك ياقمر


----------



## نبيل موريس خليل (27 أبريل 2010)

صور تحفة ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ماجو2010 (28 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدآ 

ميرسى على تعبك ومحبتك

الرب يبارك عملك

:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## dodo jojo (23 يونيو 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد ربنا يباركك يا فراشه


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين اوى  اوى اوى اوى *
*بجد يا فراشة جمال اوى *
*اانا نفسى اتعلم الحاجات دية *
*بس طبعا عمرى ما حبقة زيك *​


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (30 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## alaura (9 مارس 2011)

الله ما أروعك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد ربنا يباركك


----------

